
Show HN: Bigbash – Generate bash one-liners from SQL queries on files without DB - bobivl
https://github.com/zalando/bigbash
======
dahdum
This is impressive. Java is a minor bother, would be running it in dev and
then dropping the bash script onto prod anyway.

------
tacone
Uhm, TBH installing Java seems an overkill as well. I understand that parsing
SQL would be harder without it, though.

It would be very nice to have a Rust/Go implementation.

~~~
bobivl
Java is only necessary for the "compilation" of the query. The resulting bash
script uses only standard unix tools and runs without java.

------
gabrielcsapo
This is very cool! I do agree that installing java is downside :(

